# David Brown 995 arms stuck up.



## Spackrackman (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi, Just bought myself a David Brown 995 1975. All was going well until I pivoted up onto my tipping transport box, lifting the rear wheels slightly. No problem, I towed it forward but now my arms are stuck up! The control seems springy now and wants to return to the raise position more than before. Have left it over night to see if they would drop but nope still up high. Any ideas? I am not completely up to scratch with all the controls on the rear yet so it may be something simple? Any help would be appreciated. 

Regards
Jonnie


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Spackrackman. I have a feeling that you have over extended the travel of the piston in the lift cylinder for the three point hitch. There is an anti extrusion ring (part #18) that I believe has popped out of the cylinder and won't allow the piston to retract back into the cylinder.
Parts diagram below.
https://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr66547ar1289906
I could be way off, but if you have lifted the rear wheels off the ground by the three point hitch arms, it could very well be a possiblity.


----------



## Spackrackman (Apr 9, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Spackrackman. I have a feeling that you have over extended the travel of the piston in the lift cylinder for the three point hitch. There is an anti extrusion ring (part #18) that I believe has popped out of the cylinder and won't allow the piston to retract back into the cylinder.
> Parts diagram below.
> https://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr66547ar1289906
> I could be way off, but if you have lifted the rear wheels off the ground by the three point hitch arms, it could very well be a possiblity.





pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Spackrackman. I have a feeling that you have over extended the travel of the piston in the lift cylinder for the three point hitch. There is an anti extrusion ring (part #18) that I believe has popped out of the cylinder and won't allow the piston to retract back into the cylinder.
> Parts diagram below.
> https://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr66547ar1289906
> I could be way off, but if you have lifted the rear wheels off the ground by the three point hitch arms, it could very well be a possiblity.


Oh that would be rubbish. I have printed out a user manual and realise that the lift latch is also in the engaged position. I have tried lifting the leaver while the hand control is on full lift but I cant move it up. 
So currently it's in the locked position.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I tried to upload files to this forums "Manuals" section, but after several tries ending with errors, I gave up. Meantime you answered with the Lift Lock comment. Anyhow.

I do not now anything about this tractor, but I found a manual for it. You have probably engaged the "Lift Lock". It seems like you need to push the height control hard against a spring, and probably lift the arms manually to get the load off the latch, in order to disengage it.


----------



## Spackrackman (Apr 9, 2020)

Tried it. Going to check all other leavers are in the correct positions tomorrow but not sure it's going to be that simple!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hang the tractor on the transport box again, and try to release the lift lock.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

There is a good possibility that the piston rod has been pulled out of the piston and the end of the rod is jammed against the end of the piston, I know from memory that the rod has a ball end and the piston opening where the rod fits is tapered to allow the rod to move in and out of the piston opening, just a thought.

Have a look at this comment to see if this has any bearing on your problem.

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=case&th=127125


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

If you have the "3-way valve":
In positions "1" and "2" is the lift cylinder disconnected, so you need to put the lever in "L" or "1/L" to be able to operate the lift cylinder. Maybe the lever has been moved.


----------



## Spackrackman (Apr 9, 2020)

Well it worked so thanks all. It may have been the position of the three way but I had a digger near by so lifted it on its bucket again. Fiddled knobs and down it came!!! Thanks for all your help. Better than the DBTC club as heard nothing from them.


----------



## Randy Graham (Apr 11, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Spackrackman. I have a feeling that you have over extended the travel of the piston in the lift cylinder for the three point hitch. There is an anti extrusion ring (part #18) that I believe has popped out of the cylinder and won't allow the piston to retract back into the cylinder.
> Parts diagram below.
> https://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr66547ar1289906
> I could be way off, but if you have lifted the rear wheels off the ground by the three point hitch arms, it could very well be a possiblity.


----------



## Randy Graham (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm new to this and hope this question gets to the proper people. I have a Massey Ferguson 2615 and had a problem with the PTO lift stuck in the up position. I took the hydraulics cover off, cleaned everything and put it back together. Well, the lift works now but is opposite of what it should be. To raise arms, I have to move lever to down position and vise versa. Any thoughts?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Randy, welcome to the tractor forum.

If you log in and go to the Massey Ferguson Forum, there is a button on the upper right that allows you to prepare your own post. I would entitle it "MF 2615 Lift Control operating Backwards", or something like that, and then present story. 

You are not the first guy to have this complaint about various other MF model tractors. Do you have an operators manual for your tractor? There may be some confusion with the draft control/lift control operation. Look for stamped-in-metal instructions on a metal plate near the lift control telling you how the system works.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Hacke said:


> I tried to upload files to this forums "Manuals" section, but after several tries ending with errors, I gave up. Meantime you answered with the Lift Lock comment. Anyhow.
> 
> I do not now anything about this tractor, but I found a manual for it. You have probably engaged the "Lift Lock". It seems like you need to push the height control hard against a spring, and probably lift the arms manually to get the load off the latch, in order to disengage it.


Same as my 880.......


----------

